# What exactly is a Native American Indian dog?



## Silentgirl490 (Jun 5, 2012)

So I was at the local dog park with my dog and a man brought in a dog that he reffered to as a Native American Indian dog (pure bred, mother was 130 pounds and father was 107) It looked so much like a wolf. So are Native American Indian dogs just wolves? 

She looked kind of like :


----------



## Catdancer (Apr 11, 2012)

I found this link to a kennel that breeds them... http://www.americanindiandogs.com/

They look like they have huskey eyes. I'm still looking to see what they are breeding.


----------



## Silentgirl490 (Jun 5, 2012)

I asked him if his dog was part husky and he said no, so I am just curious to know if it was a wolf.


----------



## Catdancer (Apr 11, 2012)

They have working American Indian Dogs. They are beautiful!!! The long haired one is veru unique.


----------



## Catdancer (Apr 11, 2012)

This site says that no wolf is in them. They have this on their home page:

"CAUTION: Within the last few years, since wolf/dogs have become illegal to breed or sell in most states, there have been wolf/dog breeders plagiarizing our many years of research and web site information in an attempt to hide their activites, and circumvent the law. We are not and never have been associated, in any way, with these "so called" breeders now using the name "Native" in front of American Indian to sell what are actually wolf/dog hybrids. These wolf hybrids are in no way the dogs of our Pre-Columbian, Native American ancestors. Don't be fooled, by people claiming to have "NATIVE American Dogs" please do your research."


----------



## Silentgirl490 (Jun 5, 2012)

So they aren't part wolf? so weird, it looked exactly like one.


----------



## Catdancer (Apr 11, 2012)

From what I've been reading, no they are not bred with wolves.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I know a guy who has one. It is not part wolf and I don't even think it looks particularly wolfy. I think it's got some German Shepherd and some Husky along with some other things. It looks mostly like a white GSD mix to me. I think he's about 90 lb.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

They are a combination of several breeds - huskies, german shepherds, malamutes & chinook. Also said to be some reservation dog stock going way back to the start of the breed - not sure I buy that. There are no claims that these dogs are any part wolf at all, although foundation stock came from a breeder who was rumored to be in the wolf dog breeding business years ago before it was outlawed in the state. There has been a mini-war going on for years between American Indian Dog breeders and Native American Indian Dog breeders, and of course the bybs who try breeding them to make $$ - those are the ones usually claiming wolf content.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes they are a lot of wolf, people are confusing the lines you asked about
North american indian dogs, not Native american indian dogs, as they are something totally different.
It is just the name of Mark klemperers high content wolfdog line. Its not a breed its just the name of his particular line.
Here's a link where he talks about it http://www.wcatcr.com/WDinfoandeducation.html
Here's some pics of his animals http://www.wcatcr.com/WDGALLERY.html


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Catdancer said:


> I found this link to a kennel that breeds them... http://www.americanindiandogs.com/
> 
> They look like they have huskey eyes. I'm still looking to see what they are breeding.


A american indian dog is not the same thing the op is speaking of, its a north american indian dog which is a high content wolfdog


----------



## Jenness (May 7, 2012)

Cindy23323 said:


> Yes they are a lot of wolf, people are confusing the lines you asked about
> North american indian dogs, not Native american indian dogs, as they are something totally different.
> It is just the name of Mark klemperers high content wolfdog line. Its not a breed its just the name of his particular line.
> Here's a link where he talks about it http://www.wcatcr.com/WDinfoandeducation.html
> Here's some pics of his animals http://www.wcatcr.com/WDGALLERY.html


So North american indian dog=high wolf content. What is the difference between American Indian dog and Native American dog, is it the same thing? Are they actual breeds? Just curious...


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

American Indian Dog: http://www.americanindiandogs.com/

Native American Indian Dog: http://www.indiandogs4u.com/NAIDs/Breed_Info.htm

Two different animals.


----------



## bobbymckaye (May 21, 2021)

Silentgirl490 said:


> So I was at the local dog park with my dog and a man brought in a dog that he reffered to as a Native American Indian dog (pure bred, mother was 130 pounds and father was 107) It looked so much like a wolf. So are Native American Indian dogs just wolves?
> 
> She looked kind of like :


I’m learning a lot. I’ve had my ‘AID’ for ten years. Great dog but chases bikers and runners and nips at them. We’ve been working on this behavior for 10 years. My dog’s DNA identifies her as Australian Kelpie and Siberian Husky with some odds and ends thrown in. American Indian Dogs and Native American Indian Dogs are two different ‘breeds’. The people involved with each don‘t like each other. Kim LaFlame of Song Dog Kennels in Selma, Oregon has a sophisticated website with a line of bull as long as my dog’s tail. I bought the line of bull and have one of his dogs. There are no American breeds in this dog’s bloodline. It is a scam. Being identified as a Kelpie explains the serious herding behavior. This behavior is very strong in her and I now understand why. She is, however, an intelligent, healthy, and loving friend, so this has worked out for me. BMK


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

This thread is almost 9 years old and none of the posters are active on the forum anymore. I'm going to close this thread to further replies, but please feel free to start your own thread or join current discussions.


----------

